# Printers compatible with PowerPC



## zaggle (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi

the printer on my Mum's old iMac (PowerPC, 10.4.11) has died
so I need to get her a new one.

Is there anything I need to watch out for in getting a new one ?

Should I expect that most printers won't work with it since
the drivers (I think) were then bundled with the printer s/w
on the printer s/w install disks rather than as now with the o/s ?

I am expecting the 17 years old sales personnel won't know the
answer and will say 'oh it should work'....

thanks
Zag


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2012)

Check out the Apple document OS X: Printer and scanner software available for download. These drivers are already in 10.7.x Lion (the current OS X) or will appear in Software Update when you connect the printer to the Mac or Airport Extreme, Time Capsule or Airport Express.

Lastly a cool free program called Gutenprint then print put in  basic printing drivers for many older printer brands.


----------



## zaggle (Jul 11, 2012)

hi Satcomer
thanks for your answer; that's a useful link 

since it's a power pc  i could upgrade her to 10.5 (leopard) but not beyond.

I am just expecting that modern printers won't work with a power pc on 10.4/10.5 !

But maybe GUten print is the answer...

Zag


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 12, 2012)

zaggle said:


> ...
> 
> I am just expecting that modern printers won't work with a power pc on 10.4/10.5 !
> 
> ...


Whether or not you may use a new printer with MacOS X 10.4 or 10.5 has everything to do with driver support and nothing to do with the processor. Manufacturer support is a business decision. A huge complement of orphaned printers is supported by the opensource *CUPS* project on all *CUPS*-compatible operating systems.

Generally, only the dumbest printers cannot be supported by *CUPS*. Dumb printers tend not to be Mac-compatible in any event.

You need a new printer. However, you are not going to buy "a" new printer. You will buy a specific model printer from a specific manufacturer. Each model that interests you is documented on its manufacturer's website. If the printer is MacOS X 10.4-compatible, then the manufacturer will say so on its website.

There is no need to discuss printers in generalities when first-hand specific information is available. If first-hand specific information is not available, then look elsewhere.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 12, 2012)

This is what I usually say to folks looking for a new printer, and need to continue with a (somewhat) older operating system:
Go to a shop that sells a variety of printers.
Look on "the box" for system requirements (NOT the store shelf tag, NOT asking some short-haired stock person, but the manufacturer's box - ask to see one, if none are on display)
If "the box" doesn't say Mac OS X 10.4 - or whatever reasonably modern operating system - then look at a different printer. Many current, historically Mac-friendly printers (Canon, Epson, and HP) still continue to list support for 10.3.9 and higher.
Looking at a few today - Canon and Epson both have current printers and all-in-ones that start at 10.3.9. HP seems less likely, but you can search for individual printers (don't forget to look at the box!) Again, the box MIGHT not be listing every possible system, but it should, and you can move on to one that IS listed on the box as supported. At least that gives you a clue about what the company still supports....


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 12, 2012)

Also the CUPS printer system the DeletaMac is talking about can be accessed by going to the web address http://127.0.0.1:631/. Just be carful while in there.

Lastly there is also the another opensource series of drivers at The Linux Foundation.


----------

